# Club Wyndham Hawaii: Best Resort to choose?



## lizinaz (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Members,

My husband and I purchased a week in Hawaii at Club Wyndham to benefit a local charity. We paid $2,200 for a week stay.  The owner just contacted me to get the trip organized so I’m hoping to get your help in choosing a resort within this club in Hawaii. It will be just the two of us, I am 50 mad hubby is 57. We’ve been to Hawaii many times and explored a lot: Honolulu, Maui, Hawaii, and Kauai (we got married on shipwreck beach in 2008).  We won’t be doing any group tours or activities but will probably rent a car.  We haven’t settled on a date but are thinking October or possibly February 2019 if the owner will let us wait a year. 

Probably MOST important to us is the hotel and room itself. We like relaxing at home, so a nice room, preferably with ocean views -or SOMETHING BEAUTIFUL- from our room is always our biggest struggle. The beach downstairs is also very nice, but we need SHADE, so umbrella or cabana Rental is mandatory. Equipment rental is also nice, maybe to snorkel, boogie board,or paddle board.  Sometimes it’s cheaper to buy at Costco or Walmart than it is to rent! Casual dining close by would be great. 

I believe there’s a Wyndham in Princeville which is the owner’s. Apparently he can trade for others in Hawaii and he suggested Hawaii (the big island) has a nice resort. Can you offer any suggestions?  For reference I just stayed at the Wyndham in Las Vegas and hated it. I’m praying for something much nicer for this trip—can anyone compare Hawaii’s options to Las Vegas? 

Thank you so much for any guidance or insights you can offer....


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 14, 2018)

I'd *strongly* recommend the Wyndham Shearwater. It's right on the beach, with beautiful views of the surf and sand and gentle trades to keep you cool during the day. There are timeshare units that are more luxurious, but none can beat the superlative location of the Shearwater.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2018)

I would do this from the other end.  Give the owner your dates, and ask him what ocean front units he can reserve for your dates.  Whether he can get ocean front depends on your date, and how many points he has available to use.  He may or may not have enough points - you will need to ask him. 

*There are no ocean front Wyndham resorts on the Big Island.

October will have more availability because it's off season.  Feb. is high season, and it's going to be more difficult.

*October and Feb. are in different years - you also need to clarify _which year_ he is donating.


----------



## lizinaz (Feb 15, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'd *strongly* recommend the Wyndham Shearwater. It's right on the beach, with beautiful views of the surf and sand and gentle trades to keep you cool during the day. There are timeshare units that are more luxurious, but none can beat the superlative location of the Shearwater.


Thanks WalnutBaron!  I appreciate your suggestion but the owner says the Shearwater has no availability in October or November.  I hope this doesn't turn into more trouble than it's worth!  I keep reminding myself "it was for charity"....


----------



## lizinaz (Feb 15, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> I would do this from the other end.  Give the owner your dates, and ask him what ocean front units he can reserve for your dates.  Whether he can get ocean front depends on your date, and how many points he has available to use.  He may or may not have enough points - you will need to ask him.
> 
> *There are no ocean front Wyndham resorts on the Big Island.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Denise, and you are right!  I asked for what places might be available in October or November (I hoped it would help to be generous with dates).  He said " there is availability in October into early November at the Bali Hai in Princeville and Royal Sea Cliff on the Big Island".  Is either of those places worthwhile? His ownership is in Bali Hai.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## lizinaz (Feb 15, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'd *strongly* recommend the Wyndham Shearwater. It's right on the beach, with beautiful views of the surf and sand and gentle trades to keep you cool during the day. There are timeshare units that are more luxurious, but none can beat the superlative location of the Shearwater.


Do you have experience with either Bali Hai in Princeville or Royal Sea Cliff on the Big Island?  The owner says those are the best bets.  I'm bummed about Shearwater :-(


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2018)

If you join TUG, ($15) you will have access to the TUG ratings and reviews for these properties and all Wyndham properties.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 15, 2018)

lizinaz said:


> Do you have experience with either Bali Hai in Princeville or Royal Sea Cliff on the Big Island?  The owner says those are the best bets.  I'm bummed about Shearwater :-(


I have visited friends who stayed at Bali Hai. It's very nice, but the surroundings are lush gardens and views but not beachfront. It's also more crowded than Shearwater. I have not been to Royal Sea Cliff.


----------



## flindberg (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi, we have stayed at Bali Hai many times, also at Wyndham managed Pahio resort, Ka Eo Kai. I hope your charity donation entitles you to a 2 bedroom as the 1 bedrooms at Bali Hai are not very large. Bali Hai, Ka Eo Kai, Sheerwater are all in Princeville. Princeville is a residential community atop the cliffs overlooking Hanalei Bay, and on the other side, Anini Beach. You have to drive to get to the beach (or hike down). The beaches on the north shore Kauai are in my opinion the best in HI. Hanalei town is charming and has lots of eateries. There are farmer's mkts too. Bali Hai just added a large clubhouse and pool area. Both are nice for 'stay in' activities, but there is no beach nearby & no restaurant on site. There are no views from Bali Hai except of tropical foliage, birds (& the mountains and golf course in a few places). Ka Eo Kai has large units in comparison. If your owner can request it, some have wonderful views of an expansive green hillside (golf-course) dropping of into the distant ocean. The pool & hot tub there are nice too if not too crowded. October should be a good time to go...
Francine
(I've never stayed at Shearwater, but did visit folks 2 bd there once - they said their oceanside was so loud - the waves crashing below - they couldn't sleep at night. So, pros & cons to most things...)


----------



## Dean (Mar 14, 2018)

lizinaz said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> My husband and I purchased a week in Hawaii at Club Wyndham to benefit a local charity. We paid $2,200 for a week stay.  The owner just contacted me to get the trip organized so I’m hoping to get your help in choosing a resort within this club in Hawaii. It will be just the two of us, I am 50 mad hubby is 57. We’ve been to Hawaii many times and explored a lot: Honolulu, Maui, Hawaii, and Kauai (we got married on shipwreck beach in 2008).  We won’t be doing any group tours or activities but will probably rent a car.  We haven’t settled on a date but are thinking October or possibly February 2019 if the owner will let us wait a year.
> 
> ...


I agree with joining and looking at the ratings and reviews.  IMO the reviews are more helpful than the ratings.  I'm not a big trip advisor fan but if you read through the reviews there, the volume will give you some information.  I'd lock in your dates and get this booked, your options might evaporate quickly.  For others reading who might be new, I'd be careful about any auction where the week is not booked directly already.  And for those thinking about donating a week, be aware they are 100% NOT tax deductible.


----------



## Mary W (Mar 14, 2018)

We own at Shearwater and love relaxing on the lanai looking out at the ocean. I just checked the Wyndham website and there is availability for October, so you should ask the person you purchased the week from to check again.  For example, for October 5-12, a two bedroom deluxe lower level, a two bedroom deluxe upper level and a two bedroom presidential ocean view are all available.


----------



## vice (Mar 14, 2018)

Mary W said:


> We own at Shearwater and love relaxing on the lanai looking out at the ocean. I just checked the Wyndham website and there is availability for October, so you should ask the person you purchased the week from to check again.  For example, for October 5-12, a two bedroom deluxe lower level, a two bedroom deluxe upper level and a two bedroom presidential ocean view are all available.


Those weeks that Mary mentioned as available at Shearwater run 400,000 to 500,000 Wyndham points, which may be quite a few more than the 154,000 to 300,000 that the auctioned week owner was probably figuring for typical week cost at Bali Hai or other lower point cost resorts. Shearwater gets my vote for one of the best views from the units in the world.  The comment about Shearwater that "they said their oceanside was so loud - the waves crashing below - they couldn't sleep at night" is one of the funniest things I have read in a while. I guess, you can't please everyone all of the time, and everyone is entightled to their opinion...


----------



## CO skier (Mar 15, 2018)

lizinaz said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> My husband and I purchased a week in Hawaii at Club Wyndham to benefit a local charity.


You did not purchase a week at the "best resort" (Shearwater?) in Hawaii.  You purchased the best week the owner can get you.  You should keep this in perspective.  Bali Hai is a fine resort.  The owner could get you one of the "best" _weeks_ at Bali Hai using advance reservation priority at 11-13 months in advance.


----------

